# Successful Series 2 Upgrade Documentation



## ajlasdf (Jul 10, 2011)

Figured I'd document my successful Series 2 hardware upgrade.

Tivo Series 2 Model TCD649080

Upgraded:
WD800BB (80GB) to WD10EVDS (1TB)
COFAN F-725L to AcoustiFan AFDP 7025B

Required Additional Hardware:
Koutech SATA II to IDE - IO-ASA120

Additional Notes:
* Used dd to perform a full backup of the original drive (WD800BB) using Gentoo Linux.
* dd if=/dev/<the WD800BB drive> of=<backup file>
* Used dd to restore the full backup to the new drive (WD10EVDS) using Gentoo Linux.
* dd if=<backup file> of=/dev/<the WD10EVDS hdd>
* Downloaded mfstools source code.
* Compiled mfstools on Gentoo Linux system.
* ./premake.sh
* ./configure
* make && make install
* "Expanded" using mfsadd to use all the new space
* mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/<the WD10EVDS hdd>
* Used wdidle3.exe /D to disable timer on WD10EVDS; otherwise, Tivo hangs at Powering Up screen.
* Placed wdidle3.exe into "freedos\setup\odin" directory using ISO Master.
* Saved and burned new ISO.
* Disconnected all drives except WD10EVDS drive.
* Booted into FreeDOS.
* Selected "Install to hard disk..." option.
* Selected English as language.
* Selected "Run FreeDOS from CDROM...".
* Navigated to odin directory.
* Ran wdidle3.exe /D

Links (couldn't post links since my post count isn't 5 or greater, so replace "^" with ".":
mfstools source - www^mfslive^org/forums/viewforum.php?f=7
FreeDOS (fdbasecd.iso) - www^freedos^org/freedos/files/
wdidle3 - support^wdc^com/product/download.asp?groupid=609&sid=113
ISO Master - www^littlesvr^ca/isomaster/


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ajlasdf said:


> Figured I'd document my successful Series 2 hardware upgrade.
> 
> Tivo Series 2 Model TCD649080
> 
> ...


Since you used a SATA drive with an IDE/SATA adapter, you should post your success (and any previous failures) in the adapter thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

Any reason you went with the Koutech instead of one of the cheaper JMicron chipset based adapters?

Any reason you didn't just burn yourself a copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4 and use that to do everything?


----------



## ajlasdf (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks, I will post in that thread as well.

The reason I used the Koutech is because it looked like a solid component (ie, not flimsy).

There is no real reason that I didn't use the MFS Live CD. Linux box was around, and the source code compiled quickly, so it was easier to do that.


----------

